# הדואר האלקטרוני החדש של ג'ימל!! אחלה אימל!!



## שרוליק מנחם (6/4/09)

הדואר האלקטרוני החדש של ג'ימל!! אחלה אימל!! 
לקראת 5 שנים ליסודו של המייל של גוגל, הם שיפצו את הדואר האלקטרוני שלהם. מעכשיו ניתן לשים רקעים שונים בתיבת הדואר, ניתן להשתמש בצ'אט קבוצתי, צ'אט וידיאו, ועוד דברים מגניבים ויפים. ממולץ בחום!!! http://mail.google.com


----------



## שרוליק מנחם (6/4/09)

אגב 
ניתן להיכנס לתיבת דואר גם מהסלולארי, דרך האתר או דרך תוכנת להורדה. יש קישור באתר של מ נתנאל


----------



## שרוליק מנחם (6/4/09)

צילום מסך 
תראו איזה מגניב


----------



## מ נתנאל (6/4/09)

מהמם!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
גם אני שיניתי, סוף הדרך


----------



## שרוליק מנחם (6/4/09)

הרקעים גם בסלולארי?


----------



## בת מלך18 (6/4/09)

זה לא חדש..אני משתמשת בו לפח` חצי 
שנה.


----------



## שרוליק מנחם (6/4/09)

הרקעים למיטב ידעתי נוספו רק אמש 
שאר הדברים היו כבר בתקופה האחרונה


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (6/4/09)

כנראה שאת משתמשת בגירסה האנגלית... ../images/Emo140.gif


----------

